# How long is the Hydrofarm 8" cool tube?



## Stonefree69 (May 22, 2012)

How long is the Hydrofarm 8" cool tube? I ask this because some sites state it's 19" total length and other sites
state it's 24". Anyone have one to verify which is right?

I'd like to know especially for mounting 3 of them stacked vertically. If they were 19" I could fit 3 in a 8' ceiling
with no real problems. If 24" it may be squeezing things a bit. Someone used a hacksaw I think on 3 cool tubes
to get cheap cool tubes to fit though: *Do-it-Yourself Vertitube - Homemade Vertical Cooling!*


----------



## Stonefree69 (May 22, 2012)

Hydrofarm replied and said the cool tubes are 22" long unpackaged out of the box. So 3 stacked
should be 5' 6" total height, in case anyone who's looking at vertical cool tubes.


The Hydrofarm's one of the shorter cool tubes. Some are 27" or more.


----------



## gcrumpets (Jun 3, 2012)

Way too short, and over priced, in my store we still have a few leftover and the msrp is redick... Around 140 I think, we cant really sell them, search ultra grow cool tubes, about an extra 6in in length an about 60$ cheaper


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 3, 2012)

2' roughly or 24"


----------

